# Happy Birthday Koda!



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was Koda's Birthday, as well as my Dad's (Also International "Talk Like A Pirate Day"). We don't know his exact Birthday, so we estimated it to be around the time of my Dad's when we got him.

Here's to my boy turning four years old! :birthday: :happyboogie:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy birthday, Koda!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Happy b-day Koda!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Happy birthday, beautiful boy.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday boy! And happy birthday to your dad too!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday. What a drop dead gorgeous boy you are.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Koda!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it's much appreciated. Unfortunately, we didn't do anything special for his Birthday.  We did go to the Vet today however to have that Sebaceous Cyst checked out again. Vet says it's still not a problem, but we may want to have it removed as it can rupture under the skin and cause inflammation. I think that's what we're going to have done in the next week.


----------

